# Two Colby Dogs AMong Best Friends :D



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

So I went to visit my girl Megan (ShesGotHeart) when I was in OK to pick up Peri, and she owns Odie's brother Jr out of the same litter. The boys get along great but Jr. was so excited we kept them on leash. Megan's hubby took this pic of us with the boys though, just th ought I would share 










Thanks for looking


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That Jr. is a handsome dog. 
Odie's looking awesome.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

They both look great! Nice pic


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

beautiful pic..... i dont know crap yet its so obvious they are colby .... i feel my iq shot up 2 points


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Great pic!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Both looking great


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

nice pic... anyone else waiting for a tit to fall out?.. lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ew no I am not waiting for a boob to pop out cEElint, sorry...

Nice picture! So crazy how different they look, but also so alike! Whats Jr got on Odie? 10lbs or so? Or is it the angle?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

EckoMac said:


> That Jr. is a handsome dog.
> Odie's looking awesome.


Thanks Shanna, Goo and I are excited about showing the boys together 



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> They both look great! Nice pic


Thanks SHanon 



circlemkennels said:


> Great pic!


Thanks Jessie 



angelbaby said:


> Both looking great


Thanks Angel, I think it is a great pic "D



cEElint said:


> nice pic... anyone else waiting for a tit to fall out?.. lol


hahaha I love that shirt on Goo, it was noticed on FB as well, too funny, silly Clint 



ames said:


> ew no I am not waiting for a boob to pop out cEElint, sorry...
> 
> Nice picture! So crazy how different they look, but also so alike! Whats Jr got on Odie? 10lbs or so? Or is it the angle?


lol Amy, I do believe Jr. weighs in at about 45lbs, Odie is at 39lbs. Not a huge diffference, Jr. is built like the mom and Odie is built like the dad. BUt yes he is wider and taller than Odie


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol Amy, I do believe Jr. weighs in at about 45lbs, Odie is at 39lbs. Not a huge diffference, Jr. is built like the mom and Odie is built like the dad. BUt yes he is wider and taller than Odie


So cool to see them side by side! thanks for sharing


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Amy, I am excited to see how they do in the ring togther  Megan has done an awesome job with Jr.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Gret shot


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks POP


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Two handsome guys with two pretty ladies


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Tye. They both look great!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

dixieland said:


> Two handsome guys with two pretty ladies


awww thanks Lisa, they are both maturing so nicely 



EL CUCO said:


> Thanks for sharing Tye. They both look great!!!


You are welcome, and I think so too.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Love those boys!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol thanks so much Amber


----------

